# Health issue, hospital or just a clinic etc?



## Aus- (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi I'm living in sydney, I've got piles (yes, for real)

I need to know where should I go first, I don't have any specific family doctor or never been to hospitals in Australia before. 

I don't have any private insurance, but I'm a PR, so I've got my medicare card.

Should I go to a hospital or a specialized private place (clinic) in sydney? 

If I just go to a nearby public hospital the treatments are same? can it take so long to be in a waiting list etc if I go to a public hospital? 

If I go to a private clinic etc, do they need any referral letter from a GP etc? 

If this is not the correct website, please suggest me a good health website so I can ask questions.


----------

